# anyone successfully install a flow control kit on an r58?



## alleyooptroop

I'm planning on performing this mod on my r58 and would love to hear your experiences. i'd really like to install the lelit paddle but i'm afraid with my limited skills i'm somewhat uncomfortable trying. the ecm kit from whole latte love looks much easier but unfortunately is backordered and they don't know when they'll get any in stock. so i think i'm going to buy the version from coffee sensor. it looks similar to the ecm kit and was told by them that it's just as plug and play. please comment with your installation/user experiences. thanks in advance.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@alleyooptroop - Hi, I haven't done it for a rocket but I did add a flow paddle to my Mara which has an E61 group.

The Lelit paddle kit I used had a super strong lower spring to defeat the mechanical pre infusion on the lower chamber from what I understand. As yours also has a full lower chamber, unlike say a Minima, then I'm not sure you could be quite as in control with it?

Maybe worth checking with a more experienced person (like @DavecUK) to see if the Coffee Sensor kit would still be worth it if it doesn't have the stronger spring or trying to source one separately?


----------



## alleyooptroop

here's a q&a i left on amazon:

Question: how does this compare to the ecm version that whole latte love is selling? is this also just plug and play? will it work on a rocket r58?

Answer: Hi. The product is plug and play also. It's working with Rocket R58 and we offer a few extras, compared to the ECM kit.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Hi, it should hopefully be fine then if they are 100% certain. Tudor at CS a really nice guy, always answers questions pretty quickly.

If it was me I would still ask him how they handle the mechanical preinfusion and specifically why the lower spring and new brass carrier aren't required like on the Lelit kit below?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/4573/s/lelit-bianca-flow-valve-kit/category/500/


----------



## Nikko

Without changing the spring the 1-2 second arrest in pressure rise due to opening of the little chamber remains. Is it a bad thing? I don't think so but for that 1-2 second period you don't have "control ". In fact it may be a good thing.


----------



## alleyooptroop

Northern_Monkey said:


> @alleyooptroop - Hi, I haven't done it for a rocket but I did add a flow paddle to my Mara which has an E61 group.
> 
> The Lelit paddle kit I used had a super strong lower spring to defeat the mechanical pre infusion on the lower chamber from what I understand. As yours also has a full lower chamber, unlike say a Minima, then I'm not sure you could be quite as in control with it?
> 
> Maybe worth checking with a more experienced person (like @DavecUK) to see if the Coffee Sensor kit would still be worth it if it doesn't have the stronger spring or trying to source one separately?


 would you mind giving me an overview on installation? the ecm version installation video by whole latte love looked as easy as undoing the top nut, removing it along with the mushroom and then dropping in and tightening the new mushroom. you then just need to attach the handle. for the lelit version it sounds like a spring needs to be replaced and installed?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@alleyooptroop Here you go, link to a HB thread with the Lelit printed instructions for the paddle/mushroom cap/gicleur/filter and the lower spring replacement on page 11.

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/who-wants-to-bianca-fy-their-e61-grouphead-interest-survey-t54540-100.html

Quite intrigued how CS have done it if they removed the upper gicleur etc.


----------



## jscott

The Profitec/ECM flow control also comes with a replacement stronger spring to disable the preinfusion chamber now as well - at least mine did from Bella Barista when I got it in December.


----------



## alleyooptroop

Northern_Monkey said:


> @alleyooptroop Here you go, link to a HB thread with the Lelit printed instructions for the paddle/mushroom cap/gicleur/filter and the lower spring replacement on page 11.
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/who-wants-to-bianca-fy-their-e61-grouphead-interest-survey-t54540-100.html
> 
> Quite intrigued how CS have done it if they removed the upper gicleur etc.


 thank you so much! this will be a huge help. i also found a video from 1st-line of an installation done on a bezzera matrix.






i also heard back from 1st-line after posting a question about if this mod would work on my r58. here's what they said:

It looks like it will work, but the mushroom may need to be changed. At this time, we are out of stock on extra mushrooms.

do you think i'll need to change the mushroom?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@alleyooptroop - Potentially, some are a bit different between machines or just aesthetically. Might need to give it a go and try?

The CS one looks to be a different solution, their kit fully replaces your mushroom as well as the top cap from the look of it. Could be cheaper, just need to be happy with how the dial colour matches your existing ones (I am a bit fussy ?).


----------



## alleyooptroop

Northern_Monkey said:


> @alleyooptroop - Potentially, some are a bit different between machines or just aesthetically. Might need to give it a go and try?
> 
> The CS one looks to be a different solution, their kit fully replaces your mushroom as well as the top cap from the look of it. Could be cheaper, just need to be happy with how the dial colour matches your existing ones (I am a bit fussy ?).


 ugh! i'm torn. i like the paddle more than the small handle of the coffee sensor or ecm units but the more complicated installation + the fact that i might have to replace the mushroom (which 1st-line said they're out of) gives me pause. plus, the coffee sensor version is so much cheaper. might give 1st line a call tomorrow to get more insight


----------



## DavecUK

Always look very carefully at the system you buy for flow control. Why don't you really carefully watch my videos. Then think hard about the system you buy.


----------



## alleyooptroop

DavecUK said:


> Always look very carefully at the system you buy for flow control. Why don't you really carefully watch my videos. Then think hard about the system you buy.


 wow! so cool to be interacting with you! i'm a huge fan of your content. you're one of the reasons i bought the niche zero. thank you so much for commenting here. i have actually (as mentioned earlier) watched a lot of your videos. i'd really like to make the bianca kit work on my r58. after watching your install on the acs and 1st-line's install video i feel more and more confident i can do it. 1st-line warned me via their q&a that i might need a different mushroom though. what would necessitate a new mushroom? is it that the gicleur and filter screen won't fit my current mushroom?


----------



## DavecUK

Not sure, it depends how far of std rockets group is? You don't replace the mushroom with the Lelit kit. Take some photos and put em up.

Have a look at my review of the Lelit kit to see the areas you might need to photograph.


----------



## Nikko

If one kit fits, then the others will fit as well. They all do exactly the same so you might as well get the cheapest.


----------



## thecaffeineaddicts

alleyooptroop said:


> wow! so cool to be interacting with you! i'm a huge fan of your content. you're one of the reasons i bought the niche zero. thank you so much for commenting here. i have actually (as mentioned earlier) watched a lot of your videos. i'd really like to make the bianca kit work on my r58. after watching your install on the acs and 1st-line's install video i feel more and more confident i can do it. 1st-line warned me via their q&a that i might need a different mushroom though. what would necessitate a new mushroom? is it that the gicleur and filter screen won't fit my current mushroom?


 Hi! another one here thinking if this Lelit kit will fit the rocket machine. Did you finally get it?


----------

